# L'dy Vape - Juice Reviews



## Ian_F (7/12/16)

First up:

To start off, we re-wicked the goon, and dripped the Lady Vapes first:

Lady Vape - arrabella

I thoroughly enjoyed this one. Good fresh fruity taste, (actual fruit unknown) and was nice and rounded and complex. This was so refreshing, a good full (i'll use this term for a lack of better words or understanding) flavour.

Would I purchase this juice again. YES, definitely I would add this to one of my rotation juices. 
Is this the best fruity juice I've tried. NO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ian_F (7/12/16)

Next up was Lillyanne by Lady Vapes

For me, this was a very similar flavour to Arrabella. So much so, that I could hardly taste the difference between the two. Both my tasting partners agreed with this. 

Cleared the dripper, dripped some fresh juice, and the result was a similar taste. Too close to arrabella.

A slightly less muted fruit flavour, with a subtle hint of something else thrown into the mix. Very unsure of what it was.

Would I purchase this juice again. NO.
Is this the best fruity juice I've tried. NO.


----------



## Silver (7/12/16)

Creating this thread to contain juice reviews relating to L'dy Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------

